

DeSoto County School District - Gang Policy - morfy50
http://images.pcmac.org/Uploads/DesotoCSD/DesotoCSD/Departments/DocumentsCategories/Documents/jdca-gangpolicy.pdf

======
morfy50
The back story [https://www.aclu.org/racial-justice/mississippi-school-
distr...](https://www.aclu.org/racial-justice/mississippi-school-district-
clarify-gang-policy-part-settlement-aclu-lawsuit)

